# What type of Clay / Cement safe?



## mtqrk

Hi all,

I want to know that what type of Clay / Cement is safe to make aquarium decorations.

Please suggest the things from Home Depot, Lowes, Leons, Canadian Tire or any other Hardware store located in Toronto.

I need them in *Green* and *Dark Brown* color.

I can color the Cement after too but would it be advisable to do that? and if yes then please suggest the paint name too.

Thanks a lot


----------



## 50seven

All portland cement products are aquarium safe. This is basically every cement/concrete mix you will find. Just avoid anything that says "modified" or "polymer modified".

The drawback is that it must be cured for at least a month before it is stable enough to not cause changes in your pH. Also, concrete cures faster when it is under water, so once you have sculpted your decoration and it dries, if possible, submerse it in a large bucket of water, and change the water every few days.

For a straight out-of-the bag product, use something like ready-to-use "SAND MIX" available at any decent home improvement store. Personally I recommend to use 1 part Portland cement, 3 parts crushed oyster shell (available at any Co-op or similar farm store).

If you want colour, you will want to add a dye. Home Depot sells a reddish-brown dye; I think it is called red oxide, and it comes in a liquid or powder that you add as you mix up your concrete mix. Basically you keep adding however much you like until the colour is what you want.


----------



## PACMAN

wouldn't the colour red oxide affect the water chem?


----------



## 50seven

PACMAN said:


> wouldn't the colour red oxide affect the water chem?


Should not be a problem, it is basically Iron Oxide that bonds with the portland cement. Once the cement has cured, all the iron should well have dissolved by then. Typically less than half a percent of the dye is actually water soluble. I personally have not used it for an aquarium setting, but would not avoid it. Would definately be safer than any other type of dye.


----------



## wildexpressions

I've done 100's & 100's of lbs of concrete structures, reef rock and full aquascapes all made out of various concrete mixtures. Pretty much all used Quickcrete's liquid cement dyes and I've never had a problem with them. I have done 1000's of hours of research and experimentation and I have aquascaped tanks that have been operating for quite a few years now so I'm pretty confident in that statement.

Incidently, I use latex modified mixes for some types of projects but there is little reason for you to mess with it. Stay away from the white concretes for now as well. While they cure at the same speed as normal concrete they take much longer to kure to ph stability.

Bottomline is concrete is a lot of fun to experiment with. Build what ever comes to mind and if you don't like it toss it away and build something else. There is little effort or expense involved so have fun.


----------



## ruggles531

Not trying to hijack this thread, but I am looking to build a 3D background for my tank. Most people are recommending Quikcrete Quikwall, but none of the building supply centres in Durham seem to carry this stuff.

I have seen other people mention King Plugtite or Sakrete Sand mix. I can get both these items locally but wondered which item people would recommend.

I am planning on carving a styrofoam background and coat it with cement.

Any feedback would be appreciated...


----------



## MawMaw77

50seven said:


> All portland cement products are aquarium safe. This is basically every cement/concrete mix you will find. Just avoid anything that says "modified" or "polymer modified".
> 
> The drawback is that it must be cured for at least a month before it is stable enough to not cause changes in your pH. Also, concrete cures faster when it is under water, so once you have sculpted your decoration and it dries, if possible, submerse it in a large bucket of water, and change the water every few days.
> 
> For a straight out-of-the bag product, use something like ready-to-use "SAND MIX" available at any decent home improvement store. Personally I recommend to use 1 part Portland cement, 3 parts crushed oyster shell (available at any Co-op or similar farm store).
> 
> If you want colour, you will want to add a dye. Home Depot sells a reddish-brown dye; I think it is called red oxide, and it comes in a liquid or powder that you add as you mix up your concrete mix. Basically you keep adding however much you like until the colour is what you want.





mtqrk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to know that what type of Clay / Cement is safe to make aquarium decorations.
> 
> Please suggest the things from Home Depot, Lowes, Leons, Canadian Tire or any other Hardware store located in Toronto.
> 
> I need them in *Green* and *Dark Brown* color.
> 
> I can color the Cement after too but would it be advisable to do that? and if yes then please suggest the paint name too.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> QuickRete color Powder ( Too color Your Decor Bought where Ever concrete Mix is sold, Dry Lock Original seals everything (still make items made won’t leach back in water , For Plastic ( PVC Pipe Ect , Krylon Fusion Spray paint , gently sanding , rinse , dry . Than even light coat , ( any of items should be allowed Too cure at least 48hrs . I would suggest, Not too Rush the Curing time .


----------

